# Is it normal for your family to not be able to smell you?



## SadHuman (Jul 15, 2017)

I was just wondering if I it was normal for your close family to not be able to smell you, but for other random people to think you smell really awful, because I'm certain I'm leaking an odour or have some sort of aura of smell, but my family thinks im crazy?


----------



## gas_leak (Oct 31, 2017)

It seems to be pretty common for people you live with to not be able to smell you. Not always but it happens. My mum can't really smell me but everyone else can. Wouldn't be so bad if it was the other way round...


----------



## DrumminBass99 (Jan 3, 2018)

I just had an experience with this today.

I smell nothing, get no comments or reactions from family (most of the time, except when I can smell it). Think I'm doing better, etc, etc.

Guys come over to deliver something, I hear them make comments about it as they leave.

It's frustrating but at the same time, I'm okay with it. Being able to smell it 24/7 while not being able to do anything about it might make me more miserable.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it family you live or not live with ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2018)

Aha, is perfectly normal that you and people that lives with you and can´t feel any bad smell, or not as bad as it is, the olfactory organs gets used to smells after long exposition and stops "sensing" them. "i don´t smell anything, it´s your imagination" said my parents to me while not few visitors, friends and family, commented things like "i think your sewage is blocked", "smells like dead rat here", etc. while we are all very clean and the house is in perfect condition and clean.

Don´t ever go to doctor with your family for this subject unless they believe in you, it´s very likely that a moron will intervene destroying your case saying something like "i never smelled anything bad" and the doc will automatically send you to a psychiatrist, writing all that in your medical history, and if that medical history is digitalized and shared in a national net you are $$$$$$ed big, most of the docs will have access to that and not will not take you seriously. Even when you go alone don´t mention anything about bad smell, just say that you can´t hold your farts, you leak something liquid that dirts your underwear, you have a pain in your butt, etc. but don´t mention bad smell.


----------



## DrumminBass99 (Jan 3, 2018)

MarianoZab said:


> Aha, is perfectly normal that you and people that lives with you and can´t feel any bad smell, or not as bad as it is, the olfactory organs gets used to smells after long exposition and stops "sensing" them. "i don´t smell anything, it´s your imagination" said my parents to me while not few visitors, friends and family, commented things like "i think your sewage is blocked", "smells like dead rat here", etc. while we are all very clean and the house is in perfect condition and clean.
> 
> Don´t ever go to doctor with your family for this subject unless they believe in you, it´s very likely that a moron will intervene destroying your case saying something like "i never smelled anything bad" and the doc will automatically send you to a psychiatrist, writing all that in your medical history, and if that medical history is digitalized and shared in a national net you are $$$$$$ed big, most of the docs will have access to that and not will not take you seriously. *Even when you go alone don´t mention anything about bad smell, just say that you can´t hold your farts, you leak something liquid that dirts your underwear, you have a pain in your butt, etc. but don´t mention bad smell. *


This is so important that I almost wish a thread just saying this was stick and floated to the top of the forum. I wish I'd have known.

You won't get help at all if you frame it as a smell or *gas* issue. You have to tell them its some sort of fecal incontinence.


----------

